# "Hammered" in Markham.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

It's happened again. I was at Ken's (SUM aka Sea U Marine) earlier this week and found a nice little nugget. This colony is from his Aussie Shipment that came in earlier in the week. Pink Hammers with Neon Green/Yellow stalks. As people were climbing over one another for Boxing Week priced fish and wanting to view the pricey Acans and Scolys; this piece called out to me. No one seemed to pay attention to it. Others were intensely focused on the Gold Torches and Orange Frogspawn. This was a 'diamond in the rough'. It was shrunken up and skeleton partially exposed; but I could see the flesh was meaty and adhering. I took a calculated gamble - paid off (this time). My orange frogspawn....not so much. Ice cubes in my beverage would have been much less expensive and painful to watch melt in front of me.

For those that have wondered; I will post more pics in the photography section - including a full display picture or two. I don't often post complete/full display pics because in my twisted/warped rationale.....it's a part of private life for private viewing; to be shared with close friends and family (if that makes any sense). Posting pics of individual pieces is not only easier; it leaves more to the imagination. 

Also; the reason why I post some of my finds/pics in this section.....is to give specific examples of what I consider to be prime specimens that can be found at a particular LFS at a particular point in time. Chances are it will have been a positive experience to share.

My photography skills are getting better....but not by much. I've tried taking pictures under various lighting conditions and angles to give the viewer an overall idea of what the pieces looks like. Cheers.

Happy Festivus to one and all.

P.S. - I will be selling some pieces eventually to make more room. Sad, I know. Admitting I have a problem is the first step.


----------

